# Girl blogs photos of thief who stole her phone



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2013)

Girl blogs photos of thief who stole her phone as he forgets to turn off camera sync...

*source:* Girl blogs photos of thief who stole her phone as he forgets to turn off camera sync


n00b thief


----------



## jasku (Aug 1, 2013)

lol, hilarious piece of news, gotta appreciate the gals sense of humor.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

hahaha..  n00b thief indeed.. 

Gr8 presence of mind !!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> hahaha..  n00b thief indeed..
> 
> Gr8 presence of mind !!



she luckily kept the sync option on...but shaming the thief online would be a nightmare for that guy


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 1, 2013)

That is nothing new.

A lot of 'thieves' forget about the sync option.

One guy even made a tumblr blog about the thief.

[h=2]lifeofastrangerwhostolemyphone.tumblr.com[/h]


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

^isn't that the same link ? its a girl btw..not guy..


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2013)

:Rofl: , this is hilarious.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> That is nothing new.
> 
> A lot of 'thieves' forget about the sync option.
> 
> ...





ashs1 said:


> ^isn't that the same link ? its a girl btw..not guy..



THIS is even more hilarious


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 2, 2013)

Reminds me of defcon pwnage


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Dumbcrap Arab.
btw where is this girl from?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Reminds me of defcon pwnage



That was a cool video


----------



## root.king (Aug 2, 2013)

c o  o l


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2013)

Apparently girl is from Spain .. ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

"The Truman Show 2"  starring Hafid.. 
The girl should've hidden his private photos taken in the style of Scar-jo..


----------



## icebags (Aug 2, 2013)

so, did mr thief check the blog yet ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2013)

^ Doesn't looks like yet.
His latest *dance* video is Epic. Makes me learn a moral: Never turn off instant upload!


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^ Doesn't looks like yet.
> His latest *dance* video is Epic. Makes me learn a moral: Never turn off instant upload!


You mean "Never turn on"?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You mean "Never turn on"?



That will be for the thieves.
For us, we should not turn it off!


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Reminds me of defcon pwnage
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


hehe, same video came to my mind.


----------

